# This Place is Growing



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

and its doing wonderful - I am so happy to be here.


----------



## Taniwha (Apr 17, 2005)

Ill be sure to tell others of the site, i know for a fact a well known site elsewhere is having some problems, the webmaster has left the building and theres a lot of unhappy people there. ill spread the word and see what happens


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

Well, Taniwha, tell `em to come on in!   That would be great!


----------



## Hick (Apr 19, 2005)

Taniwha said:
			
		

> Ill be sure to tell others of the site, i know for a fact a well known site elsewhere is having some problems, the webmaster has left the building and theres a lot of unhappy people there. ill spread the word and see what happens


...

hmmmmm, I could very well be one of those "unhappy" people...


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 19, 2005)

You guys are welcome here on this forum.

If you have any suggestions or comments then please let me know. Let us all help to make this a great place.


----------



## Hick (Apr 19, 2005)

hello marpassion.....my first comment....it's nice to see an administrator on the boards. ...heee heeee
second, I pledge to be an asset to the community..
..and thanks for the welcome..hick


----------



## Taniwha (Apr 19, 2005)

lol hick, the exodus is spreading in all directions!
Im a kiwi fella btw if you didnt catch on


----------



## Hick (Apr 19, 2005)

Taniwha said:
			
		

> lol hick, the exodus is spreading in all directions!
> Im a kiwi fella btw if you didnt catch on


..

.. I knew there were familiar faces around here somewhere....but the names,....the names must all be in "French-canadian", ehh?..


----------



## Amerowolf (Apr 20, 2005)

Aye. my name's so french Canadian. Amero isn't short for american at all. Aye.

Anyway, I rekon I like this place. I can learn alot her. Plus I love, dare I say even "Wuv", weed


----------



## Lil Squirt (Apr 23, 2005)

It sure is nice to be on a site with an active webmaster!  

....glad I was invited & I see lots of nice folks here!


----------



## Herbsparky (Apr 23, 2005)

I like this place.....has a good feel to it so far and that's a good thing. Could use some more emoticons though.


----------



## Lil Squirt (Apr 24, 2005)

.....yah I would also like to see more emoticons.  Tho not whinin here....just ya know us gurls and gadgets.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 26, 2005)

Welcome, all you newbies to the board! The webmaster - MarP - is great, and very present - thank God!


----------

